# Huge water problems



## IhANsTErx4I (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi I just bought a tank already setup with the red bellies in it. Its a 60 gal with 5 redbellies ranging from 5-7 inches. I finally got the time after 2 days to test the water. I did a 50% water change the moment i got it and dechlorinated it but thats all i could do at the time. But anyways, I finally tested the water and its freakin crazy bad. The amonia was at the max and the nitrite was at the max also. I know i should cycle the tank but i figured he had those fish for however long and they looked fine but if i do have to cycle the tank, where could i put my piranhas for those several weeks. Are there any products that can bring the levels of the water back to healthy? PLEASE help, i dont want my fishies dieing on me already.


----------



## IhANsTErx4I (Aug 10, 2005)

Just to give you a heads up on what i have. 1 heater- water temp is usually aroud 86 degrees, 2 filters but only one running. Penguin Bio-Wheel 330 filter- just put new filters in when i got the tank. 1 powerhead. And 2 fake coralthingies and 1 fake driftwood thingy. Thats it. I put some salt in there today just in case. If there is anything that i need, and im pretty sure i need a whole carp load of stuff, please tell me. Im new to keeping piranhas which is why i wanted to purchase an already established tank. PLEASE HELP ANYONE.


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

sounds like the water you are using is highly loaded with nitrate and amonia. There is equipment that you can get from your lfs that will reduce/remove these from your water change water.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Put one tablespoon of pre-dissolved salt in tank to prevent nitrIte poisoning. If you can add bio-spira and just wait it out till cycle is complete. You can do daily partial water changes to dilute the ammonia/nitrite/nitrate concentration. Reduce feedings.


----------



## IhANsTErx4I (Aug 10, 2005)

The salt, should it be the sea salt or just regular table salt?And by adding bio spira to the tank while the fish are in there is ok? And how many times should i be feeding my 5 5-7 inch reds? I rarely see them eat so i try to feed them as much as possible.


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

table salt is fine
here's some good info
http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/default.php?id=salt


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

IhANsTErx4I said:


> The salt, should it be the sea salt or just regular table salt?And by adding bio spira to the tank while the fish are in there is ok? And how many times should i be feeding my 5 5-7 inch reds? I rarely see them eat so i try to feed them as much as possible.
> [snapback]1159523[/snapback]​


Yes you can add bio-spira while fish is in tank. This will speed up the cycle and regular salt that is 99.9% pure is what you want. Does not matter if it contains iodine. It is not toxic at low levels. There is large room for error with salt however for prevention of nitrIte poisoning a little goes a long way. Feed your pygos every other day at that size. Once they reach 8" i would try twice a week.


----------



## IhANsTErx4I (Aug 10, 2005)

Well i also have the sea salt that was bought from the lfs and it said to use 5mg for every 10 gal. Is that ok or should i just stick with the table salt?


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

IhANsTErx4I said:


> Well i also have the sea salt that was bought from the lfs and it said to use 5mg for every 10 gal. Is that ok or should i just stick with the table salt?
> [snapback]1159888[/snapback]​


Use the sea salt if you have it.


----------



## IhANsTErx4I (Aug 10, 2005)

Where do i get bio spira again? Other than that marineland website because they need to frist approve you or something like that and i need it for my tank RIGHT NOW.


----------



## DonD (Mar 11, 2004)

Honestly, messing with the bio spira is just going to be a waste of money IMO/E. Just do daily partial water changes to keep the ammonia/nitrite levels down as JP said. That and the salt should do the trick.
I am guessing that the tank was broken down and the filters cleaned when you got the tank. Unless steps were taken to preserve the bio media in the filters from the old set up, that is why you are having this problem.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

IhANsTErx4I said:


> Where do i get bio spira again? Other than that marineland website because they need to frist approve you or something like that and i need it for my tank RIGHT NOW.
> [snapback]1161734[/snapback]​


I've dealt with this place in the past. Click Me They are







in my book. Also on the marineland website they have a store locator for you that you just punch in your zip code. Click Me


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

its a lil warm too


----------

